# Couldnt resist !



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

Went to waxstock today telling myself "i dont need anymore wax "...but....just had to buy this one !


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice.That's how it all starts off .Lol.


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

It was like a kid in a sweet shop time !....quite easy to part with lots and lots of money in there !


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I purchased too much as usual Lol,but got some superb bargains and me and the wife thoroughly enjoyed ourselves,glad we drove the 6 hour round trip now:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

stonejedi said:


> I purchased too much as usual Lol,but got some superb bargains and me and the wife thoroughly enjoyed ourselves,glad we drove the 6 hour round trip now:thumb:.SJ.


Bloody hell SJ, wish I had known you were going


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

I bought a few bits too...



Obsession Wax Waxstock 2016 #25
Obsession Wax Azure #1
Bouncers Waxstock 2016
I Love DW wax 3
Obsession Wax pre production sample
Bouncers Drop and Roll Glass Sealant
Carspunk Bubblegum Air Freshner
Wowos Tar and Glue
Wowos Glass Cleaner
AutoFinesse Glide
AutoFinesse Revolution
Obsession Wax Enhance
Dodo Juice Wheels bucket sticker
and a couple of grey triggers not pictured


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I got there about 9.15 and didn't really have a shopping list in mind apart from the Obsession Wax Waxstock wax - ended up buying too much

Some really great deals again this year


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Ah man, I need the bouncers wax  

Also, is the I love dw3 bouncers again??


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Sim said:


> I bought a few bits too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any info on Azure?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Pittsy said:


> Bloody hell SJ, wish I had known you were going


:lol:You missed a good day mate,I am on the way back home now so I will post up pics of my purchases when I get back home down South,Oh yeah just a quick story...I was on my way out then I heard an announcement saying "half-price at Kim's corner"so me and the wife took a little look over what was there and picked up some complete bargains I also left him with a little change as he said that the funds will be going towards charity:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Typeroz said:


> Any info on Azure?


It's blue lol!

I think it's a show wax for darker colours... Could be wrong, but it's # 1 of 6


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

stonejedi said:


> :lol:You missed a good day mate,I am on the way back home now so I will post up pics of my purchases when I get back home down South,Oh yeah just a quick story...I was on my way out then I heard an announcement saying "half-price at Kim's corner"so me and the wife took a little look over what was there and picked up some complete bargains I also left him with a little change as he said that the funds will be going towards charity:thumb:.SJ.


Cool, glad you both had a good time, I was there but was very good and didn't buy much:thumb:

I was looking out for a handsome fella in a gooners shirt but :lol:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Pittsy said:


> Cool, glad you both had a good time, I was there but was very good and didn't buy much:thumb:
> 
> I was looking out for a handsome fella in a gooners shirt but :lol:


:lol:.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I wish I could say the same as you I spent too much but on products I wanted to try or have run out of ,its definitely bread and water for the rest of the month for me:lol:.SJ.


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

now I held off on the wax, as much as I wanted to pic up another highend wax I already have auto finesse illusion + a tin a harly wax that I love by the way. I spent my £££ ona brand new flex vrg3401


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

Im with you on the harly wax my friend..400ml tin for £22 and very very good too !


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah sure is, amazing wax for £20 ish, and its a massive tin. only thing with it ive learned is to apply it one panel at a time, I find applying to the whole car a little hard, comes off, but much easier when doing a panel at a time, auto finesse illusion is amazing mind ;-)


----------

